
Ask HN: Should I buy used car or new? - seriousQ
Brand? How old it should? Odometer?
======
FTA
Financially, the big problem with new cars is you lose a decent fraction of
car worth the second you drive off the lot. So you're paying a premium to get
one that has never been owned before. Further, insurance is likely going to be
more expensive.

Used cars, while more economical, have the issue that you don't know how the
prior owner and/or drivers treated the cars. Hence, I would ask for a Carfax
or owner history and favor a car that was previously leased over one that was
a rental. Leases usually have pretty low mileage because they get expensive
for the person leasing when they go over the limit. Also the leases often
offer free maintenance, so you have a good chance of getting a car in good
mechanical condition.

I'd aim for a two year old previously leased car. Subarus are great mid to
higher range cars while Hondas are nice for the lower to mid range. You'll get
a good price, a car that has a good chance of being treated properly and
having lower mileage, and a better insurance rate.

~~~
Neliquat
Subaru are a maint nightmare. Avoid after 80k. Head gaskets and turbos die and
are hard to change, requiring dropping the whole engine.

------
Neliquat
Price range? Ill assume cheap.

500-2500 1988+ civic with less than 160k. Make sure timing belt has been done
if over 80k.

2500-5000 Should get you a lot of choices, go for the best maintained. Well
maintained 100k is better than poorky maintained 50k. Avoid european makes,
luxury cars, suvs. Japanese is still best, but many others are fine.

If buying used, get a mechanics opinion. If seller refuses, walk away. Do not
buy anything with no title ot errors on paperwork, leins, or from someone not
on the title. If unsure, call the local police and ask to run the VIN, creeps
will get scared off. Buy the car as-is, never with promises of fixes. Get a
signed bill of sale as well as the title and any emissions required.

Beware fresh paint jobs, new axle/suspension, new motor, and other big work a
car should not need unless wrecked badly. A wrecked and repaired car is never
as good as new.

------
fujipadam
Used - skip depreciation

Best model - new model intro year - 1 year

Odometer - less than 60K

Brand - I stick with japanese made (old heuristic but till good enough)

